# neat little videos on handling plants and how to setup a co2 system



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been reading that this forum crashed a while ago and lost quite a bit of data. I will see what useful info/links I can dig up to share with everyone

YouTube - Tips and tricks for handling plants in the aquarium, Tropica Aquarium Plants - Tips and tricks for handling plants in the aquarium, Tropica Aquarium Plants[/url]

YouTube - How to Setup a Planted Aquarium Pressurized CO2 System - setting up a Co2 system for aquarium use.

YouTube - Amano Aquarium in making. - this one is just awesome.

Hmm youtube deleted one of the videos.....


----------

